# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Menneet ajat käväisivät Koskelassa

## Rattivaunu

Vallilan remontin yms. takia toukokuun alussa Koskelan piha näytti siltä, kuin siellä olisi joku leikkinyt aikakoneella; wanhat ajat olivat hetkeksi palanneet takaisin. Kuvia.

----------


## Eki

Kas! Teliperävaunuja on säästettykin 2 kpl.   :Very Happy:   Luulin jostain syystä, että vain tuo 505 olisi jäljellä, mutta onhan 521:kin. Erittäin positiivista!

----------


## JE

HKL:llä on toki säästynyt vain 505, 521 on kaupunginmuseon vaunu. Vastaavalla tavalla Ratti-Karioista 320 on HKL:n, 313 kaupunginmuseon. Harmi vain, ettei museo ole saanut kaikkea tavaraansa mahtumaan Raitiotiemuseoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kas! Teliperävaunuja on säästettykin 2 kpl.    Luulin jostain syystä, että vain tuo 505 olisi jäljellä, mutta onhan 521:kin. Erittäin positiivista!


505:n pelastuminen liittyy hauskalla tavalla SRS:n historiaan. Vaunu oli jo tuomittu romuksi ja sen purkamista alettu valmistella, kun SRS kysyi sen tilausajelulle. Akut ja jotain muuta pantiin takaisin, ja niin vaunu lähtikin vielä kaduille.

Kun ajelu oli ohi, vaunu sai olla. Periaatteessa se oli tuomittu romuksi, mutta romutusta ei pantu täytäntöön. Itsekin soittelin muutaman kerran vuosien varrella ja anelin vaunun säilyttämistä ainakin toistaiseksi. Ja onneksi siitä toistaisesta tuli pysyvä!

Antero

----------

